# Frong leg shakes when sitting



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Momo is about 14 weeks old now. I have noticed this for a few weeks. Sometimes, not often, when he sits, one of his front leg shakes. He walks and run just fine. Never seem to have any pain. Though I worry that he jumps too much when my dad plays with him.

Is that normal?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

He sure is a cutie. The only reference I have to front leg shaking is that my lab's (who I don't have any longer) front legs used to shake like that when he was sitting and it was elbow dysplasia. The vet had to do xrays to find it. I don't know if hav's even get elbow dysplasia. You may want to ask the vet if he should be jumping around a lot. When I got Lulu her breeder told me not to let her jump off anything she couldn't jump onto herself for the first year.
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about that leg! I don't know anything about it, but I would take him to the vet just to be safe. What did your breeder say?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would call your vet and your breeder. I'm sure they would know the cause to this shaking?

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't help with this but I also would suggest you contact your breeder and ask about it. During the first year-year and a half they're still growing and you don't want them to damage the growth plates. Try to keep the pup from jumping off things.  It's hard sometimes though if you have a pup that likes to jump!


----------

